# Media Markt Torwand Schiessen



## AEIL1967 (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eben die Werbung von Media Markt gesehen.

W&V: Media-Markt fordert mit Torwand-Schießen die Hobby-Kicker heraus

Wo ist da der Nepp? Wie findet ihr das?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2013)

worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## AEIL1967 (1. Juni 2013)

Na auf eine Quakelei... Grundsatzdiskussion... Zeitvertreib....


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Juni 2013)

finde ich eigentlich ne nette Sache, wenn man bei nem Treffer (der ja dank nur einem Loch schwerer ist, als bei ner normalen Torwand) den Einkauf umsonst bekommt und das scheinbar völlig unabhängig vom Wert des Einkaufs, ob jetzt nen USB-Stick, ne DVD, nen Monitor oder ein Kühlschrank.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2013)

AEIL1967 schrieb:


> Wo ist da der Nepp?


 Nirgends - außer du würdest es als "Nepp" bezeichnen, dass manch einer vlt WEGEN dieser Aktion bei MM kauft statt woanders bzw. etwas (spontan) kauft, was er (noch) nicht braucht, und auch etwas mehr bezahlt, nur weil er glaubt, er könnte ganz bestimmt das Loch in der Torwand treffen. Und selbstverständlich kannst Du nicht Dein Geld für die gekaufte Ware zurückbekommen, sondern bekommst nur einen Gutschein - ansonsten würden ja massenhaft Leute nen 15000€-LCD plus eine 20.000-Surroundanlage plus nen Edel-PC und Laptop plus etliche Games und BluRays usw. kaufen, auf die Torwand schiessen und bei Nicht-Gelingen einfach ihr Geld zurückfordern... 

Und das Torwandloch wird natürlich nicht so riesig sein und der Abstand zur Wand nicht so gering, dass im Schnitt jeder 5. trifft - denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass quasi 20% des Umsatzes weggeschenkt werden.  ich geh mal davon aus, dass Torwand und ABstand so beschaffen sind, dass in "Vortest" ca 10% der Schüsse reingingen, denn effektiv 10% "Rabatt" wären im Bereich einer normalen Werbeaktion. Es gab ja auch mal zB Geld zurück für alle, deren Rechnungsnummer auf dem Kassenbon die richtige Endziffer hatte, und diese Ziffer (logischerweise zwischen 0 und 9) wurde halt für jeden Tag neu "gezogen". Das sind auch effektiv 10%. 




> Wie findet ihr das?


 An sich gut, WENN man sowieso was kaufen wollte   Ich wollte mir an sich schon lange einen neuen LCD-TV holen - nicht weil meiner schlecht ist, aber ich hab das Ding fast immer nebenbei an, und das macht dann im Jahr schon merkbar was aus in Sachen Strom, da vor 3 Jahren der Strombedarf zwar schon ganz okay war, mittlerweile aber würde ein gleichgroßer nur 1/3 des Stroms brauchen. Dummerweise hab ich grad aber zu wenig Geld, ansonsten würd ich mir ein schönes Gerät bei MM aussuchen, was vom Preis her auch dann okay ist, wenn ich nicht treffe - und wenn doch, dann wär das natürlich um so besser  

vlt schau ich aber mal nach ner DVD oder Bluray-Box - da gibt es 3-4 Serien, von denen ich die aktuellste Staffel eh kaufen wollte. Die Frage ist nur, was die dann bei MM kosten. UVP ist da meist 40€, bei Amazon kosten die derzeit 27-30€ - an sich wollte ich aber warten, bis die mal nur 20€ kosten. Wenn die bei MM auch 30€ kosten, dann mach ich das vermutlich - aber wenn die 39.99€ kosten, dann nicht


----------



## AEIL1967 (1. Juni 2013)

Wieso dieser Thread nun in Kaufberatung ist, erschliesst sich mit nicht...


----------

